# 336



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I rewired the 336 it works only thing it works when i move the tender base back and forth. The only thing i notice is i put new pickup i notice when o i roll the tender base is i see the pickup shoe moveing back and forth shoul i double the spring for more pressure.
Al


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With any AF tender I test the insulators are working. I am not familiar with the model but the drawbar can be insulated too.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks what i did notice if i take it off the bench track and hook power to top of front and rear truck or axles or pick ups it works fine. but once i put back on track it wont. I did notice the front truck gets warm.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Thanks what i did notice if i take it off the bench track and hook power to top of front and rear truck or axles or pick ups it works fine. but once i put back on track it wont. I did notice the front truck gets warm.


Remove the wheels from the truck, and polish the copper pick-up strips.. Then what I do is squirt some CRC contact cleaner in the holes of the truck.. If they are loaded with dirt,grease, and/or grime, it could be interfering with electrical current flow.. Then I use a scotch-brite pad a polish the pick-up wheels.. Re-assemble, and you should be good to go.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i did do all that i will do it again. Know i didnt put the speaker in so i wired it like a regular 5 wire. Would that make a difference.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok i did do all that i will do it again. Know i didnt put the speaker in so i wired it like a regular 5 wire. Would that make a difference.
> Al


YES!!.. The 335 I'm working on now will be converted to a 4 wire system. The loco will need to be re-wired as well as the tender. I'm going to leave all the guts in the tender but I'm thinking I'm going to convert it.. The main reason is the speaker has a large tear in it, but it still works.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I did get ot to work nut as soon as i move the tender it shuts off. I did notice alot of sparks with the pick up shoe l put new ones in before. The wire diagram i used was from portline hobby the one were it say 5 wire wire harness and seperate wire for smoke and light.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, disconnecting the wires for the tender whistle will not affect the operation of the motor or reverse unit. If the front truck gets warm then there is a high resistance point somewhere in it. Flyernut listed all the potential locations as well as the fixes.
If none of those items fix the problem the final, but very low probability item, is a cold solder joint where the wire attaches to the front truck mount.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

What do you mean by cold solder. I get a lot of smarking from the pickup shoe.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A cold solder joint is caused by inadequate heating of the conductors. This results in a high resistance connection. As you know the pickup shoe should not be sparking.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So i resodered same results so i put back the orignal pickup shoes the springs were cooked . so i put new springs with the original shoe stated then stopped took one shoe out spring cooked. Here is some picks maybe someone could see some thing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I always thought the metal pickup wheels had to be on the same side of the truck as the sliding pickup shoe. That tender has the pickups on the other side of the truck from the sliding shoes.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

You are correct i just ck my k335. It alway good to have extra eyes. Thankyou i will switch and let you know. Thanks Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks amflyer and the rest or use you guys are the best would of never thought of that. 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Enjoy the engine!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I finished my 336 paint came out good runs good smokes great. Here are pics.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It does look good.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good looking 336 Al. Congrats. Did turning the wheels around fix your running problem?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

yes it did i ck k335 after amflyer mentioned it. smokes really good.


----------

